# Eheim Filter Recommendation



## tubamanandy (2 Sep 2014)

Looking to upgrade my Fluval U4 Internal Filter to an external thermofilter model but not sure which one to get bearing in mind I need it powerful enough to get 10x flow rate with media.

My tank is 90 Litres net

My existing internal filter just doesnt seem to hold enough media and just doesnt have enough flow to power a decent length spraybar across the back of the tank.

I havnt owned an external filter for 20+ years and dont know if they have really improved or if Eheim is still the best make to look at.

Any opinions would be really welcome


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Sep 2014)

I would never suggest that someone upgrade their filter in a planted tank just so they can hold more media. The idea is to get rid of as much media as you can. Maybe you should remove media from your U4 to get better flow. More flow is THE reason to upgrade filters.

Cheers,


----------



## ~firefly~ (2 Sep 2014)

I'd go for a classic Eheim model. I have an Eheim Pro 3 but I wouldn't rate the build quality over that of the workhorse classic.


----------



## tubamanandy (2 Sep 2014)

I`ve got fish in my planted tank as well so cant really run my existing internal without media (although it would raise the flow considerably which is what I want).

I love the way the hoses connect to the Eheim Pro Externals so you can simply carry the unit off for cleaning - not sure if the Classic models work this way ? The Thermo models are also a bonus with getting stuff out of my tank.


----------



## Omegatron (3 Sep 2014)

I own a Eheim professional 3 (2071) and an Eheim ecco pro (2036). Im not reccomending the professional 3, the Ecco work much better. You could also checkout the external filters from JBL.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Sep 2014)

Hi all, 
A "classic" or the 222n range. I have a couple of Ecco's (2232, 2234) and they are OK, but the 2224's (and Classics, some 2213 & a 2211) I have are a much better build quality. I've got Classics that are 20 years old, I bought them 2nd hand and they still run well. How many other 20 year old filters can you get parts for? 

I have double taps on both hoses on the classics, and either single or double taps on the 2224's and Ecco's. I bought nearly all the filters and taps pre-owned. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## MatTheFish (3 Sep 2014)

Hi,

I own The Eheim Ecco Pro 300 (2036).

It's a brilliant filter, It's easy to prime, extremely quiet, literally mine is whisper quiet no joke!

Pros:

Whisper Quiet (it's in my living room inside the aquarium cabinet)
The easy quick release shut off taps allows for easy and quick removal of filter so you can take filter to bathroom for example and clean
No spills when removing filter, usually get a dribble from the shut off tap but that's nothing
Very low energy consumption, i have the highest model and it's only 8w
Self priming is a doddle
nice compact size, not that big considering it holds a good bit of media
All media was included in the price (plus tubing, inlet/outlet pipes etc)
Individual media baskets (it's brilliant no media mixes, each one can be removed individually, no scooping media out of filter, pull top basket and they all come out stacked on top of each other
Media I had included with mine was the pro i.e substraPro etc not the standard media.
Adjustable flow control using the quick release shut of taps
2 year warranty
Cons:

Mine has had one problem, for example I had leaking from the rim, did all the usual checks, o-ring seal, new shut of taps etc and no joy, had to pay £60 deposit (refundable) so I could receive a new pump head before i sent the other one back else i would have no filter, was ok by me but still a nuisance as was only about 4 months old at the time, replacement, return and refund was very quick so 5* on that front. Back to filter...even with a new pump head i still have the problem to this day, if i restrict the flow for some reason i get leaking from the side groove of the quick release shut off tap on the outlet, i bought 4 new taps and problem wasn't solved, if i keep it on full flow i don't get any leaks, for me i keep it on full anyway, second time it happened about 8 weeks ago they promised to ring me back and never did so not happy about that either. It seems it happens just sometimes now if i turn flow down for whatever reason and still baffles me and Eheim don't know either and not been bothered to assist this time. However I think it's a cracking filter and maybe mine is a one off or limited few at least i don't know so i wouldn't let it put you off. Their distributor/agent for UK is John Allan Aquariums so if you have any problems with Eheim products don't bother emailing Eheim who usually just refer you to them anyway, just contact John Allan Aquariums.
For better looking and larger diameter inlet/outlet you have to buy these seperate (installation set one and two) more money but worth it i think, they are modular and can get a few accessories these sets.

Overall I would recommend this filter, you can get it from SwellUK for £111.52 (includes media etc), i got a 10% discount code for SwellUK to, or Amazon Market Place for around £98, personally i would go with SwellUK or summit, if the filter is an imported model and you need to get it fixed etc under warranty including 1st year it will be void, i bought mine at the time from ZooPlus, as it was imported from Germany from ZooPlus to me in the UK it meant i would have to send filter back to ZooPlus then they will get it sent for repair under the German warranty, this takes 3 months approx when i asked ZooPlus when mine had problems, not acceptable at all, luckily i contacted John Allan Aquariums and they was happy to help and replace without me having to use zooplus. You'll know if it's a UK version as it will have the UK 3 pin plug not the 2 pin plug which i had on mine, they did replace it with a UK 3 pin plug so was happy about that.

Hope this helps you somewhat. If you want to know any more information about the Ecco Pro 300 please just ask.


----------



## tubamanandy (3 Sep 2014)

Great, great info guys, just two points:-

1) Are there any filter media out there that is as good (or almost) as those ceramic ring type media BUT wont impede the flow too much ?

2) The big features of the Pro model Thermofilters I really like are 1) Heater in the unit and not in the tank 2) The brilliant way the hoses connect to the filter - very, very quick to disconnect the filter but I guess you really pay for these features

Anyone any thoughts or am I barking up the wrong tree ?


----------



## MatTheFish (3 Sep 2014)

The thing that concerns me with these intelligent type filters is if the circuit board fails your knackered, and if the heater built in the canister fails that another problem. Yes they have advantages but water and electric don't mix, truth is most people seem to like the old skool filters like the classic, yes they consume more watts, not got any bells and whistles but one thing i always hear is people say they do their jobs brilliantly and last donkey years in comparison to these newer electronic type filters. Reason i say this if you go on Youtube and search some of these Eheim filters with built in heater elements and intelligent functions you will see a number of videos about people having problems with water getting into the circuit board, corrosion of the circuit board, and the circuit board packing up without any apparent reason. I was looking at them myself the other week and was considering getting one in the near future but have held off because it's allot of money for a filter and not acceptable such problems in my opinion, also the majority of the higher spec filters DO NOT come with any media at all so take note as they are big filters and can take allot of media if needed to be.


----------



## kirk (3 Sep 2014)

Old Ehiem, we run a 2215 I wish I hadn't given our 2217 away as I think I could do with a bit more filtration, if I remove anymore media I may as well just put a load of hydor korilinas in   our sons tank has the old ehiem aqua ball which is good too.


----------



## Henry (3 Sep 2014)

Eheim Classics come with the double taps if you get the 'Plus' package. They're excellent filters for the money, and a doddle to clean and maintain. Parts are plentiful, and they're very efficient and quiet. They don't have the inbuilt heater, but that's just about the only con.


----------



## Omegatron (3 Sep 2014)

Henry said:


> Eheim Classics come with the double taps if you get the 'Plus' package. They're excellent filters for the money, and a doddle to clean and maintain. Parts are plentiful, and they're very efficient and quiet. They don't have the inbuilt heater, but that's just about the only con.



Add an hydor inline heater and con solved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry (3 Sep 2014)

Omegatron said:


> Add an hydor inline heater and con solved.



They do affect flow, though. Might be worth going for the model above if so.


----------



## Omegatron (3 Sep 2014)

Henry said:


> They do affect flow, though. Might be worth going for the model above if so.



Definately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatTheFish (3 Sep 2014)

I got the Hydor ETH 200W Inline Heater on mine and seems fine, tbf though I didn't realise it would reduce flow and never run it without the inline heater, making me think how much it may have reduced my flow, gonna remove it tomorrow and see for curiosity, hmmm, i wonder if my Eheim Eco Pro with the inline heater is causing it to leak from the shut off tap as the heater is a few inches up from the shut off tap, could be causing some flow problem and building up pressure or something causing my leak perhaps, I may have just solved my problem, my psychic aura telling me it might be.


----------



## Chris Jackson (3 Sep 2014)

Very happy with my Ehiem Experience 250T, good build, good flow, dead easy to work with and unbelievably quiet. I've also run a 2224 for many years without any issues at all.


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Sep 2014)

2217 keep it simple. I've had mine 3 years and i've only replaced the cramic shaft and that was through my own stupidity


----------



## Henry (3 Sep 2014)

Big clown said:


> 2217 keep it simple. I've had mine 3 years and i've only replaced the cramic shaft and that was through my own stupidity



They are a little fragile. Always worth having a spare around, just in case,


----------

